# Atom WCG performance



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm looking at getting another cruncher (WCG is maddeningly addictive ), and I'm considering the Atom 330 because of the low power draw.  I know that the Atom isn't very fast, but I thought that with the HT it should be reasonably good for WCG.  All I require is about 300 PPD or so, anything much less and my Conroe-L would probably be a better choice 
Any advice/ideas about an Atom 330 for WCG?


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2009)

I think you're looking at about 300-400PPD?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2009)

I've built several atom 330's and they are nice. Hat is correct, your looking at 300 - 400PPD. I currently don't have any 330's crunching, but i have 2 230's cruching and they are the single core processors with HT. They crunch around 150PPD each. 

If you decide to get a 330, I would suggest getting one with a Nvidia *ION* chipset!... hehehe


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 3, 2009)

DONT get an Atom for crunching. Its math capabilities are a complete disaster. Search this forum for my Atom 330 benchmarks, and comparatives against P3, P4, Core Quad, and dual E5420's. I dont directly benchmark  WCG, but just look across some of the math benchmarks to get an indication.

If you have a QUICK AND EASY benchmark tool for WCG, link it, and I will test it for you.

HOWEVER, *there are Atom boards with PCIex16 slots*!!! So you could use the Atom to host a GPU for GPU crunch.  That would be nice.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 3, 2009)

what is ati wcg perf like?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> what is ati wcg perf like?



WCG doesn't use GPUs.  If you are talking about F@H, ATI performance is vastly inferior to Nvidia performance:  A 5870 gets about 5000 PPD, but so does an 8800GT (which can be had for about $70 used)


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2009)

i think the question here is what maximizes ppd per watt ? (or however ppd is called @ wcg)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2009)

i use 2 single core atoms in my arsenal as well... there slow, but at least they do something


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i use 2 single core atoms in my arsenal as well... there slow, but at least they do something



What sort of PPD do they give? (WCG or BOINC)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of PPD do they give? (WCG or BOINC)



about 150 ppd,831-1030 boinc


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is my atom 230 single core with HT numbers @ 100% 24/7.. They are not great.. It makes a great file server, but not a good cruncher. It's not a bad processor for web browsing, word doc's, music and win games. but the 330's are some what faster. I've ran AutoCad 2002 LT on one just fine. The 330 dual core with HT only draws 8 watt's! hehehe and 230's 4 watt's.


----------



## udsuggri (Nov 4, 2009)

bookmarked and b back l8er, bro, 

__________________ 

Nouveau taux a pret 0 conditions 2010 | Le eco pret a taux 0 credit zero travaux | Nouveau pret a taux 0


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Here is my atom 230 single core with HT numbers @ 100% 24/7.. They are not great.. It makes a great file server, but not a good cruncher. It's not a bad processor for web browsing, word doc's, music and win games. but the 330's are some what faster. I've ran AutoCad 2002 LT on one just fine. The 330 dual core with HT only draws 8 watt's! hehehe and 230's 4 watt's.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/Atom230373.jpg



So maybe 225-250 PPD on a 330?
BTW, there's no chance I would get the Nvidia Ion, even with the name, the price is too high


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> So maybe 225-250 PPD on a 330?
> BTW, there's no chance I would get the Nvidia Ion, even with the name, the price is too high



Maybe a little higher... Yea the Ion boards are almost double. The Intel 945GC chipset works just fine. On all the builds with that board the NB fan goes out, but if you have good air in the case it's fine. It's a shitty little fan.. hehehe You can always replace it with this and good air flow in the case.


----------

